# Can anyone do me a Photoshop favor?



## Calogero91 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm designing a halloween costume and I was wondering if someone can enlarge this image to be as big as possible landscape wise on a sheet of paper. I needs three of these images on one sheet. I'm am ironing these on t-shirts also on a second sheet small logos that I can put on the sleeves of a t-shirt. I have photoshop cs2 but im such a noob, can anyone help me out and then send me the file?

http://brandsoftheworld.com/search/?action...girls+gone+wild

this is the image i need in the blargest possible size, 3 on a sheet, landscape wise and the best quality


----------



## iritegood (Oct 24, 2007)

I might be able to do it, but it would help if you told us EXACTLY what size you need it. You said 3 to a sheet, but how do you want the pictures arranged? And do you want us to just ENLARGE the picture? I don't think it's possible for a photo without seriously degrading or blurring the picture. If it is a logo or something similar I think it'd be a simple job. Oh, and the link says girls gone wild, but the domain is brandsoftheworld.com. So I'm guessing it's just a logo? Because I don't really want to have to explain anything too NSFW.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 24, 2007)

It's an eps file, so probably should be enlarged in a structure graphics program like Illustrator.


----------



## iritegood (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> It's an eps file, so probably should be enlarged in a structure graphics program like Illustrator.



Hmm... I don't have any vector graphics programs though. If it is an eps then it shouldn't be a big deal, just export it as an bitmap-image format. I don't think photoshop supports eps files, anyone know a plugin?


----------



## Calogero91 (Oct 24, 2007)

well basically i want three logos as big as possible on a landscape size sheet of paper, its an eps file so it shouldnt be a problem when reseizing, u might have to use illustrator im so confused im totally a noob to this. and on the second sheet full of small logos maybe like 3 inches by 1 inch, so i can iron them on a sleeve.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 24, 2007)

No, .eps can be used in Photoshop. Let me look at it.

*EDIT:* Here you go.





*EDIT 2:* It looks large on screen, but that's because it's 300 DPI so it prints nice.


----------



## Calogero91 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you jumpman you saved me, my freinds were about to kill me they just got the paper and shirts.


----------

